# Impresora Láser Samsung ML-2851ND - Atasco de papel



## Lord Chango (Jun 8, 2016)

Hola a todos!

Vengo con una consulta, tengo una impresora láser Samsung ML-2851ND que hace un tiempo tiene el problema que si imprimo desde la bandeja me toma de a muchas hojas a la vez (multiple feeding). Si pongo una sola hoja, o imprimo desde la entrada de papel frontal no se produce atascamiento algun







Al principio la llevé a arreglar, me cobraron y nunca se solucionó, después de llevarla varias veces por garantía, me cansé y decidí repararla yo.

Arranqué con una limpieza y una buena sopleteada, sin resultados positivos

Buscando y rebuscando en internet, encontré en impresoras parecidas algunas soluciones. Reparé el solenoide siguiendo el siguiente vídeo.





Además, cambié el _pickup roller_ y el separador de la bandeja (ver imágenes), pero sigo teniendo el mismo problema. Vale aclarar que en las primeras dos o tres impresiones de prueba que hice después de arreglar el solenoide funcionó bien, pero luego volvió a fallar.






Los manuales de servicio tampoco son de mucha ayuda, no dicen mucho más de lo que se encuentra en la web.

La verdad es que me quedé sin recursos, no encuentro que otra cosa puede ser, si bien puedo seguir imprimiendo bien, es molesto tener que andar cargando de a una hoja manualmente cuando imprimo mucho. Agradezco cualquier sugerencia que puedan hacerme.

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 8, 2016)

¿Ya probaste con otra marca de papel?
También hay quien dice que soplándoles a las hojas del lado hacia donde van a entrar, se logra que la impresora no tome más de una hoja.

Aunque pienso que el problema puede ser la calidad del papel, si no se debe a algo mecánico, porque yo no las soplo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 8, 2016)

yo ya hubiera cambiado de impresora,
una impresora samsung vale lo mismo que un cartucho de toner nuevo.
a las 3 rellenadas de cartucho empieza a dar lata que el fusor, la gomita que se llena de toner y no recoje las hojas, resetear el contador de hojas, en pocas palabras son muy desechables.


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 9, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¿Ya probaste con otra marca de papel?
> También hay quien dice que soplándoles a las hojas del lado hacia donde van a entrar, se logra que la impresora no tome más de una hoja.
> 
> Aunque pienso que el problema puede ser la calidad del papel, si no se debe a algo mecánico, porque yo no las soplo.



Eso me olvidé de mencionarlo, por un tiempo dudé de las hojas que usaba, porque eran MUY baratas, así que esperé a terminarlas y compré una resma de buena calidad específica para impresoras láser, pero no hubo cambios.
Lo de soplar las hojas, y curvarlas a lo largo y a lo ancho, lo hago siempre para evitar que se peguen, por ese lado se me hace que no viene.



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> yo ya hubiera cambiado de impresora,
> una impresora samsung vale lo mismo que un cartucho de toner nuevo.
> a las 3 rellenadas de cartucho empieza a dar lata que el fusor, la  gomita que se llena de toner y no recoje las hojas, resetear el contador  de hojas, en pocas palabras son muy desechables.



La verdad, en un principio lo pensé, pero cuando ví lo que vale ahora, que es bastante más que dos cartuchos originales, desistí.
Prefiero intentar todo lo posible por arreglar eso, porque el resto funciona perfecto, si ingreso la hoja desde el frente no hay problema, la impresión doble faz sigue funcionando sin atascos, los cartuchos de tóner son originales los dos y solamente uno tiene una recargada. Por el momento, me resisto a tirarla.

Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 9, 2016)

bueno pues hay que intentar lavar todos los rodillos de hule pues estos se llenan como de parafina que traen las hojas blancas.

depende la marca de hoja de papel es la blancura.
la blancura la da el cloro si es una hoja comun pero otras usan peroxido las hojas ecologicas.

aveces traen un baño como de parafina para aumentar la blancura y el papel couche es el que mas suelta este material.

con el tiempo los rodillos se empiezan a patinar y hay problemas de atascos.

yo limpiaba los rodillos con alcohol isopropilico , supongo que el thiner tambien ayuda


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 9, 2016)

hola





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> bueno pues hay que intentar lavar todos los rodillos de hule pues estos se llenan como de parafina que traen las hojas blancas.
> 
> depende la marca de hoja de papel es la blancura.
> la blancura la da el cloro si es una hoja comun pero otras usan peroxido las hojas ecologicas.
> ...


bueno ., yo trabaje en una fabrica de papel para imprecion y lo que la mayoria no sabe es que el papel se "pinta" ., si gente ., no lleva nigun proceso para blanquearlo., es un latex acrilico a base de "caolin"​ el papel opaco ( sin brillo) ., es como sale de la maquina ., el "brillante" es un proceso de pulido con unos rodillos de "cartalana" ( carton mezclado con lana)​ asi de simple .,  en mi pais es el mas usado y conocido ., se usa en casi todas las imprentas​ y creo ., si no me equivoco ., que es el unico en el mercado ., para insumos de oficinas ., tiene varias marcas ., pero doy fe ., que es el mismo papel en todas​ lo unico que cambia es el "gramaje" (peso del papel) unos tiene menos pintura y otros mas ., esa es la diferencia​ ahora nadie te aconsejo limpiar los limites de carrera ( que son casi todos de ranura)​ la pequeña ventana que tiene para el led ., se suele llenar del povillo del toner ., y eso produce el fallo de la secuencia de paso del papel​


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 9, 2016)

En la bandeja fija hay una especie de goma tipo corcho..que es la contraparte del pickup roller que sirve para separar cuando jala muchas hojas... revisa esa parte.. posiblemenye esta sucia


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 9, 2016)

tienes razon sabia que ese polvo blanco es de las hojas de papel chafa.

las hojas de papel barato si creo que este pintado, la caja de hojas de papel trae la iso de blancura del papel.

entre mas blancas mas satinadas estan y mas deja ese polvillo y una sensacion de parafina en los rodamientos.

y si tiene razon el loco del fonografo, los switch limites son normalmente optoacoplados pero si som switch mecanicos hay que checar si al precionarlos dan continuidad , si no dan continuidad hay que limpiarlos.


----------

